# Trt doses vs blast a cruise doses



## nightster (Sep 30, 2015)

It seems the GENERAL  dose for trt patients is Aprox. 100 mgs  a week. Those of you who blast and cruise, what are your dosages? And is it just Test?


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 30, 2015)

trt doses go up too 200 to 300 a week that 100 b.s. is just a start. i don't think anyone is at decent levels with 100. just my.02 cents


----------



## grind4it (Sep 30, 2015)

I got this protocol from a IFBB pro...in real life...not from the net.

This is for most mortals. If you weigh in the 250+ class (ripped) the test will go up. It was explained to me this is not because its needed for the benifts of the test, but because the other compounds will need to go up...Deca, was the example used.

1 gram Test. twice a year drop down to 400 mg for 30 days. Every 12 weeks switch from E to C or short esters. Thats the base. The blasts are with other combinations of compounds that are determined by the goal in the period of the blast.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 30, 2015)

Holy hell. That's cruising at 120mph.


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 30, 2015)

I do 300mg e5d of enanthate as a cruise.


----------



## nightster (Sep 30, 2015)

ken Sass said:


> trt doses go up too 200 to 300 a week that 100 b.s. is just a start. i don't think anyone is at decent levels with 100. just my.02 cents



That's why I said "Average", and "aprox"....  I'm just curious as to what the cruise dose was compared to dr. Prescribed doses.


----------



## nightster (Sep 30, 2015)

nightster said:


> It seems the GENERAL  dose for trt patients is Aprox. 100 mgs  a week. Those of you who blast and cruise, what are your dosages? And is it just Test?



I should've worded this a little different,.. Those who blast an cruise "What are you cruise dosages?"   Thanks


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 30, 2015)

I fall under the 5x rule for test levels. So I cruise at 300 and my levels stay at 1500


----------



## DF (Sep 30, 2015)

Cruising at 250mg/5 days.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 30, 2015)

I've been cruising at 125mg a week for a while now. My level in the trough is 750. HDL is over 40 for the first time in years and I feel great. Strength is staying good too. 

When I blast for my next meet, the gains should be insane.


----------



## mickems (Sep 30, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> I fall under the 5x rule for test levels. So I cruise at 300 and my levels stay at 1500



that makes me feel really conservative. lol. my last test ONLY cycle was @ 400mg cyp wkly. My body however, did respond well to it.


----------



## nightster (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks guys!, I've been considering a bump in my dose. Currently dr. Prescribed 100mgs a week. I feel Im still low. Gonna get the dr. To up it.


----------



## Assassin32 (Sep 30, 2015)

What are your numbers on 100/wk? Everybody is very different, my TRT dose is 250/wk and that keeps me around 1000.


----------



## nightster (Oct 1, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> What are your numbers on 100/wk? Everybody is very different, my TRT dose is 250/wk and that keeps me around 1000.



At 100 it was last teated at 5xx  at 200 it was at 8xx so old physicians assistant got scared.  Got  a new dr.  I think I can get them to up it, but I didn't want to seem pushy.


----------



## BigFella (Oct 15, 2015)

I have been running 250mg of T enanthate weekly (=190 mg of pure T) for years. My T levels are consistently around 30% above the alleged maximum. If I was ripped I'd weigh maybe 260, so bigger than most. I have never blasted - never felt the need. (Actually I exaggerate- I share with my wife - she gets 10% of my dose. Thoroughly recommend it. She's fitter and hornier than I am. &#55357;&#56836

I have not consistently taken an AI. My bad. My E is double what it should be. I am now behaving myself.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm also on trt, at 100mgs a week. When I blast I stay on my 100mg of cyp and supplement with 400mg of test ace and 400mgs of NPP or tren


----------

